# Want to Get a New Cell Phone and Plan Online



## Ruthanne (Apr 2, 2020)

I now have a govt. phone and because I can't verify that I'm qualified for it and so may lose the service fast...I want to find a cheap but good cell phone service that gives you a good cell phone, too.  Has anyone had any luck this way?  I want to shop for it online now because I have to.


----------



## terry123 (Apr 2, 2020)

I love consumer cellular.  I just have a basic plan for $28.00 a month.  I use my desk top for playing games, email. ordering from Amazon, Kroger, etc.  My daughter bought me the desk top two years ago and I enjoy it. Many folks here have the fancy phones that do what my desk top does.  But I get unlimited phone calls and texting  which works for me.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 2, 2020)

terry123 said:


> I love consumer cellular.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 2, 2020)

terry123 said:


> I love consumer cellular.  I just have a basic plan for $28.00 a month.  I use my desk top for playing games, email. ordering from Amazon, Kroger, etc.  My daughter bought me the desk top two years ago and I enjoy it. Many folks here have the fancy phones that do what my desk top does.  But I get unlimited phone calls and texting  which works for me.


@terry123 Can you join CC online and do they give you a phone, too?  That price sounds real good to me.  I have my kindle and desktop pc I can use for the internet.


----------



## terry123 (Apr 2, 2020)

You can join online and I don't think I paid over $35.00 for the phone as its just a basic phone, a Doro, I think. Just go online and you can "x" out anytime you want.


----------



## RogerDodger (Apr 2, 2020)

I use Tello and pay less than $10 per month.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 2, 2020)

As someone who still uses a very old flip-phone, besides cheap, I would look for one of the phones advertised online that say "simple" and "large keys" at this stage of my life.  As others said, we obviously have computers - since few of us go many places (especially now!), I can't see the point of all the high tech stuff in phones.  Let us know what you decide, in case my phone gets cut off, please.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 2, 2020)

RogerDodger said:


> I use Tello and pay less than $10 per month.


Never heard of them, but for those who want smarter phones (I still have a dumb phone), it looks like a great deal.


----------



## RogerDodger (Apr 2, 2020)

Empty said:


> Never heard of them, but for those who want smarter phones (I still have a dumb phone), it looks like a great deal.



It is a good deal, but be aware it is on the Sprint network only so there is no roaming. If you have good Sprint coverage in your area, it is a decent option.

You CAN pick a plan with no data for $7 or $8 per month plus taxes, if you wish. Also, Tello offers refurbished dumb phones for $49.

Full disclosure - I have a smartphone and I love playing with technology, so I may not be the best person to give advice here.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 2, 2020)

RogerDodger said:


> It is a good deal, but be aware it is on the Sprint network only so there is no roaming. If you have good Sprint coverage in your area, it is a decent option.
> 
> You CAN pick a plan with no data for $7 or $8 per month plus taxes, if you wish. Also, Tello offers refurbished dumb phones for $49.
> 
> Full disclosure - I have a smartphone and I love playing technology, so I may not be the best person to give advice here.


I didn't know they still made dumb phones!  I love mine, until someone texts me on it with open ended questions!  Really hard to give long answers when, for each letter, you may have to press a key four times!


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 4, 2020)

terry123 said:


> You can join online and I don't think I paid over $35.00 for the phone as its just a basic phone, a Doro, I think. Just go online and you can "x" out anytime you want.


Terry, I went online to CC and the phones right now are more than I want to pay.


----------



## terry123 (Apr 4, 2020)

I have had mine for several years now so I am sure they have gone up. Mine is a basic flip phone.


----------



## Mike (Apr 5, 2020)

I don't know how your mobile phone companies
work in the USA, but I have found here that the
best deals are the SIM only ones, so for the past
few years I have bought the phone outright, then
taken a "SIM Only" deal from my Internet Service
Provider who is British Telecom, (BT), I have 1 Gig
of Data, Unlimited Calls/Minutes, Unlimited Texts,
all for £5 per month.

So I would have a look at SIM Only deals, most of
a contract is to pay for the Handset, here we get a
reduction after the end of any contract as the phone
is paid for.

Mike.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 5, 2020)

Mike said:


> I don't know how your mobile phone companies
> work in the USA, but I have found here that the
> best deals are the SIM only ones, so for the past
> few years I have bought the phone outright, then
> ...


Thank you for that Mike.☺


----------



## Victor (Apr 8, 2020)

I use a LG with Tracfone service and no plan or contract. Your only buy minutes.
It is cheap, easy to use, and is sorta addictive. Has all the apps.


----------



## JaniceM (Apr 15, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> I now have a govt. phone and because I can't verify that I'm qualified for it and so may lose the service fast...I want to find a cheap but good cell phone service that gives you a good cell phone, too.  Has anyone had any luck this way?  I want to shop for it online now because I have to.


Before I obtained a gov phone, I had StraightTalk for years.  Liked them very much.
Reasonable prices for plans, no contract, but I'm not sure what kinds of phones they have now.


----------

